# oil change 50hp honda 4stroke outboard



## kobudo (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a new (to me) 50hp Honda 4stroke outboard.
I need to change the oil and lower unit fluid.
For smaller motors I have just been able to squeeze the bottle into the lower unit.  For this 50hp do I need to get any type of pump.

Any tips for changing the engine oil?  Do I need to change the filter or is changing the oil enough?


----------



## pen (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you have the manual?  This might be it http://marine.honda.com/pdf/manuals/31ZW4607.pdf 

From what it looks like in there, it shows how to do the oil change but wants you to take it to a dealer for the gear oil change and even the engine oil change.  

Maybe we have a honda mechanic somewhere on the site, or an owner.  If not, start looking for a boat board or just stop by and ask someone at your local marina if they are friendly folks?

pen


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 2, 2012)

Changing the lower unit oil is the same as a smaller outboard motor. Unscrew bottom than top, check for metal shavings if screws are magnetized. Make sure oil isn't milky looking, otherwise you have a seal problem, purchase new gaskets is key. Also purchasing a pump that screws right onto the quart or gallon container of lower unit oil, with a clear plastic tube that screws into the bottom screw opening makes refilling a cinch. Once refilled from the bottom, allow all air bubbles to finish coming from the top screw opening. Add screw with new gasket to the to, then the bottom.


Changing the engine oil every season should also include changing the oil filter, as well as a new metal gasket for the bolt to drain the oil. Purchasing a smaller than auto parts store oil filter tool is advisable. These filters can be a pita to get off. Best of luck.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Backwoods said:


> Changing the lower unit oil is the same as a smaller outboard motor. Unscrew bottom than top, check for metal shavings if screws are magnetized. Make sure oil isn't milky looking, otherwise you have a seal problem, purchase new gaskets is key. Also purchasing a pump that screws right onto the quart or gallon container of lower unit oil, with a clear plastic tube that screws into the bottom screw opening makes refilling a cinch. Once refilled from the bottom, allow all air bubbles to finish coming from the top screw opening. Add screw with new gasket to the to, then the bottom.
> 
> 
> Changing the engine oil every season should also include changing the oil filter, as well as a new metal gasket for the bolt to drain the oil. Purchasing a smaller than auto parts store oil filter tool is advisable. These filters can be a pita to get off. Best of luck.


 

Nope - unscrew top and then the bottom.  Have to make sure that you can get more oil back in there.   Same thing when doing a rear end / differential.  Always the fill plug first...


----------

